# Pats 4-1



## Chris (Sep 10, 2006)

I couldn't watch the game, nowhere here had it on TV, but  to winning the opener!


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 10, 2006)

Man, I was right in the middle of watchin the Titans come back when they switch back to the CBS Sportscenter thing becuase of a new NFL rule. That's gay


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 10, 2006)

They won by 2 points


----------



## Steve (Sep 10, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> They won by 2 points


Hmmm.. still a win... how many points did the Carolina Panthers win by?.... Oh,. That's right...They lost.


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 10, 2006)

Steve said:


> Hmmm.. still a win... how many points did the Carolina Panthers win by?.... Oh,. That's right...They lost.



Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 10, 2006)

Iggles  Dallas


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 10, 2006)

Steve said:


> Hmmm.. still a win... how many points did the Carolina Panthers win by?.... Oh,. That's right...They lost.


Good thing I root for the Eagles, hahaha.

Yeah the panthers got superpwned


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 10, 2006)

Saints-----19
Browns----14
  

Hows that Deion Branch situation going for the Pats?


----------



## Vince (Sep 11, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Iggles  Dallas



Bledsoe looked like a moron out there, constantly throwing passes nowhere near his WRs and getting picked 3 times.


----------

